# NFS user name bindings

## LostInGentoo

Hi

I have a Synology Diskstation at home (DS411slim) and would like my gentoo client to access the file shares through nfs. However, the user name on the server have an id equal to 1026 whereas my userid on my local desktop has id = 1000.

This means that file permissions are not preserved.

As far as I understood, the rpcbind service should deal with these problems? Is this correct?

However, I started my rpcbind service on my client computer: 

```
preben@dc7700p ~ $ /etc/init.d/rpcbind status

 * status: started
```

and the servers service seems to be running as well:

```
Starting Nmap 5.51 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2012-01-17 21:02 CET

Nmap scan report for 192.168.1.100

Host is up (0.00039s latency).

Not shown: 985 closed ports

PORT      STATE SERVICE

22/tcp    open  ssh

80/tcp    open  http

111/tcp   open  rpcbind

139/tcp   open  netbios-ssn

445/tcp   open  microsoft-ds

515/tcp   open  printer

631/tcp   open  ipp

2049/tcp  open  nfs

3306/tcp  open  mysql

5000/tcp  open  upnp

5432/tcp  open  postgresql

9002/tcp  open  dynamid

9090/tcp  open  zeus-admin

50001/tcp open  unknown

50002/tcp open  iiimsf
```

And I try mounting with:

```
sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.1.100:/volume1/photo/ /nfs/photo
```

Can anyone help me out here. I've never worked with nfs before, but seems to be the right choice when using a network drive (which is meant to give > 100MB/s performance (supposed to be faster than my local harddisk)).

Regards,

Preben

----------

## Jaglover

Nope, you need to use NIS or have all UIDs consistent in participating boxes.

----------

## wmark

Or you could use an/the idmapper which translates (by the new "upcall") by names and not numeric values.

See this post and that one for the kernel setting and how to configure your machines.

It will be less work than setting up NIS or LDAP.

----------

